# Bringing UK car to Spain thread



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi there I want to bring my UK right hand drive car to Spain ( coming to live ) but I have heard so many different stories re confiscation massive taxes etc etc etc and would like to know has anyone done this and what does it cost etc

Many thanks if anyone can help


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

philly said:


> Hi there I want to bring my UK right hand drive car to Spain ( coming to live ) but I have heard so many different stories re confiscation massive taxes etc etc etc and would like to know has anyone done this and what does it cost etc
> 
> Many thanks if anyone can help


if you look on the 'useful links' sticky above, there's a post with lots of info, links to relevant threads & ovt. websites about this

it's been done lots of times, but lots of people


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> if you look on the 'useful links' sticky above, there's a post with lots of info, links to relevant threads & ovt. websites about this
> 
> it's been done lots of times, but lots of people


Thats great just didn t know where to look ty


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

philly said:


> Thats great just didn t know where to look ty


The only reason you have read of British cars being confiscated is because they are illegal!

Many brits (and other nationalities) seem to believe that they can get away with not registering their cars in Spain. They then believe that they don't need to pay car tax, pay for an MOT and don't need insurance. Some even believe that they can have insurance but not do the rest (MOT, tax etc.) - WRONG!!!


We have our ex-UK car here but have put it on Spanish plates, get the ITV every other year, tax it annually and have insurance.

As said previously, other threads have explained the process and the costs involved but I would like to stress that to avoid the 're-registration' tax, make sure that you have owned the vehicle 6 months prior to bringing it in and that you matriculate the vehicle straight away after getting your padron. Only then can the car be considered as part of you chattels and will be exempt from this tax.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> The only reason you have read of British cars being confiscated is because they are illegal!
> 
> Many brits (and other nationalities) seem to believe that they can get away with not registering their cars in Spain. They then believe that they don't need to pay car tax, pay for an MOT and don't need insurance. Some even believe that they can have insurance but not do the rest (MOT, tax etc.) - WRONG!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for this clear response 

We won t be residents as we will not be in Spain for all year can we still register it tax it etc and if so can you tell me the costs etc if you know

Also we have thought of bringing a left hand spanish car over will we have to do anything with that as its already spanish :confused2:

Thanks for any info you can give us


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

philly said:


> Thanks very much for this clear response
> 
> We won t be residents as we will not be in Spain for all year can we still register it tax it etc and if so can you tell me the costs etc if you know
> 
> ...


if the car is going to be staying here then yes, you can re-register it etc.,

If you have a spanish - reg car then no, you don't have to do anything - obviously except make sure all the paperwork etc., is in your name

as to how much it would all cost - that depends on various things such as age, engine size etc., I think....................or maybe it's emissions now :confused2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> if the car is going to be staying here then yes, you can re-register it etc.,
> 
> If you have a spanish - reg car then no, you don't have to do anything - obviously except make sure all the paperwork etc., is in your name
> 
> as to how much it would all cost - that depends on various things such as age, engine size etc., I think....................or maybe it's emissions now :confused2:


We brought a LandRover on Spanish plates from Prague - we bought it from a UK company who delivered it to us with all the paperwork so all we had to do was to transfer ownership into our name which our gestor did for a very reasonable fee.

If the LHD car is already in your name then all you need to do is register for the Spanish equivalent of Road Tax and of course get it insured.


----------

